# Diesel 4 months



## Oscar101 (Jul 3, 2012)

Want to breed him. Do you think he would grow up to be a good candidate? (Will begin training on proper stance)


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Can you get a direct headshot of his face? It's hard to tell with the angle of this photo. Looks a little east/west in his front feet, but that may be how he's standing. 

His eyes look a little lighter than most prefer, but dark eyes aren't absolutely necessary. 

Can you post his pedigree?


----------



## Oscar101 (Jul 3, 2012)

He's asleep right now. I'll take one as soon as he wakes up.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Please look at the flow chart in this thread http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...r/149386-should-i-breed-my-dog-flowchart.html


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

This forum is for critiquing structure. We need correct side shots at the minimum and even then, without seeing the puppy in person, he is still too young to make judgment calls about breed worthiness.


----------



## Oscar101 (Jul 3, 2012)

Side pic


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Oscar, please read this thread. It will give you a better idea about how to stack your puppy. Then take a photo from his level with the camera pointing just behind his shoulder. You will need at least one other person to help you.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/critique-my-dog/94556-how-stack.html

ADMIN Lisa


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks for the pictures - so far - no , not a Specialty show entry 

contact your AKC and find the local Sanction matches , which are practice sessions -- no points awarded -- 
there you will find newbie handlers , and professional handlers with newbie pups getting them to learn the ropes of the ring 
the dog does appear to be somewhat east-west but that could be his age - 
this , by Linda Shaw , covers the GSD front German Shepherd Dog forequarter, GSD forequarter, German shepherd shoulder, GSD shoulder
also he is currently higher over the loin . Croup appears short and steep.
Rear angulation , not enough, needs greater length of femur and tibia THE ILLUSTRATED STANDARD OF THE GERMAN SHEPHERD DOG






















from Fred Lanting 
what a beautiful gait looks like 










this is an "american dog"
http://www.vonlordfandor.de/pics/gross/_Hetty_von_den%20Schwedenschanzen.jpg this is an East German (working herding dog) 
does not get much better than this 

For Specialty he would be faulted for his pigment , which will reduce in portions of the black that he has . He is lacking rich pigment , looks like lots of brights - pale , washed out. 

And then there is character and temperament to look at .

Carmen
CARMSPACK.com


----------

